# Hampton, VA. FREE baby rats, need good homes!



## cstelling95 (May 24, 2015)

Hello! My name is Cassidy, and I am giving away some free baby rats! They're currently about 3-4 weeks old, already eating and drinking on their own but not completely weaned from their mother yet. Currently I am not 100% sure if they're males or females but as the days go by the grow and grow so by week 5 I will be able to tell the genders apart. I have six of them, two of which I am keeping myself, and I need to give the other four away. They're all mostly white, but some have small grey shades on their back ends. I know mostly white rats aren't what people are looking for, but these baby rats are absolutely adorable. And they are suuuuper smart! They're already learning how to climb anything they can, and they're starting to run on a wheel already! I'm still surprised at how early they learned to eat and drink. Sadly, I really can't care for eight rats. And my boyfriend and I are moving to California come July so I am reaaallly hoping to be able to find my four little rats a nice and loving home! I am located in Hampton, VA and if you would like to text me for pictures or have questions my number is, (757)751-7386. Also, I would prefer to give the four rats off in pairs of two that way they can be with one of their siblings but I am sliiiightly open to the idea of giving them off one by one. Thank You!! 



​


----------

